# have i really done that



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

mot time today, fortnight short of a year since i picked up my 4yr old bessie 560, when i bought it had only done 10,000mls i insured it for 6000mls a year got a shock when i looked at the 2 certificates only 200 mls short of 10,000 mls in the year, had a big portugal tour but even that was only 2,600, 
before the year is up i'm back down to cornwall to get the fantastic beenybox refitted that stupid here ripped off on the kerb in portugal, thats another 300mls so easily passing the 10,000, don't get me wrong i'm happy that i'm getting the use out of it just surprised that i'd done so much milage when i only took semi retirement halway through the year, 
i might frighten myself later and work out how much i would have spent in diesel !! on second thoughts perhaps not


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A very interesting message. I wonder how many miles you told the insurance company that you would do per year. If you went over, would you be insured?
Alan


----------

